# a quick hello you all



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

am a new proud owner of a 2001 TT, met blue, just joined here today


----------



## MeizelTT (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi!

1999.12. Silver TT 180LE, Rothe Motorsport Chip, Forge FMDV 004, KW gewinde, Tinted windows, V6 diffu, 19" A8 Ramses, BF Goodrich G-Force Profiler 225/35R19.

from Hungary, Budapest...

Bye:
L


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Met Blue... Good colour :lol: :lol:

Hello and Welcome!! Prepare for your life to be taken over by alll TT related wonders


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

am not too sure what my exact color is called tho, its a kinda medium blue metalic


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

if it's this blue








It's the same as mine... and denim blue is th best description i've heard


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome 2001 will be Denim have a peek at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

ive been looking could it be maurisih blue?? excuse my spelling if incorrect


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

geri said:


> ive been looking could it be maurisih blue?? excuse my spelling if incorrect


Dont think so might be too early for Mauritius :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi check inside boot or inside cover of service book there should be a white sticker
your paint code should be on it LZ5W is correct code for denim blue hope this is helpful to you 
for future reference handy for paint /colour matching or any mods you might be thinking of


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

yes its that code


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Told you :roll:


----------

